# Request: Does anyone know the title/composer of this piece of music?



## vjperrott (Aug 15, 2016)

I've looked everywhere for this piece of music and just can't seem to find it. I heard the piece in a documentary, here's the clip. The title of the dvd series is 'Classic Steam Trains'







Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

vjperrott said:


> I've looked everywhere for this piece of music and just can't seem to find it. I heard the piece in a documentary, here's the clip. The title of the dvd series is 'Classic Steam Trains'
> View attachment 87813
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.


Sorry can't help, probably composed for the series.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not so sure. It does sound classical to me, but I can't place it.


----------

